# Suche PC Games 08/94 als PDF



## billy336 (30. November 2013)

Besitzt jemand noch diese Zeitschrift (PC Games 08/94) und wäre bereit diese eventuell einzuscannen und hochzuladen? Lade gerne bei Interesse zum Tausch eine andere hoch. Habe das komplette Archiv vom Anfang bis 07/94.
mfg billy


----------

